# Pancreatitis & Kidney problems



## CVW (Jun 15, 2010)

I took Buddy to the vet yesterday as he's been on a health decline for a few weeks. He's not eating, drinking tons of water, pooping in the house, hides under the bed and sleeps all day and just generally seems very depressed and lethargic. He's vomitted a few times and doesn't even want to go out on walks. This is all very distressing to me. I had the vet run complete urine and blood tests.
I got the call this morning from the vet and he said "I wish I had better news for you, it doesn't look good". On top of being blind from SARDS for two years Buddy now has pancreatitis and kidney problems. His kidneys aren't reclycling water so he's constantly dehydrated and his kidneys could shut down. Also he has pancreatitis which is why he isn't eating and would explain the diarreah.
I'm so upset, my sweet little dog who is 8 years old now is on a rapid decline. Maybe it's all complications from getting SARDS. I just don't know if he has any quality of life anymore. I'm facing a difficlut decision and I have to put Buddy first. He is my baby and has given me so much love over the years.
I think in my heart I knew that the results wouldn't be good. My heart aches for my sweet dog who is in pain and probably suffering. I trust that God will help me make the right decision.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Has he been tested for Cushing's disease? Has he had a sterile urine culture? Did they do a cPLI or are they diagnosing pancreatitis based on his chem panel (lipase/amylase)? Did they refer you to an internist or radiologist for an abdominal ultrasound. 
You have a really great vet school if you are in reasonable distance. A second opinion would be a great idea. 
Ontario Veterinary College | University of Guelph


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No words bring comfort in times like these----God, be merciful is about the best that one can offer. 
Even his name is precious, "Buddy" --- so full of meaning of what he is to you. Eight years is much less than it should be----although 100 would not be enough.
Sending you courage & asking God to be with you in this lonely journey of faith.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My heart and prayers are with you and Buddy.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sorry - it's so difficult when our babies are sick.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Buddy. Have you seen a specialist to find out your options? Jackie (JMM) listed some good questions and a link that I'm sure will be helpful. I have Buddy in my prayers and pray that he will be well again and turn around from this illness.:grouphug:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am beyond sad to read this - as I just went through this with my beloved Nicholas and sweet Emily. 

If there's is anything that I can do to help you, PM me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We lost our Amy to pancreatitis and kidney issues. I know the pain so well. They may be able to give her meds to kick start the pancreas,it worked for Amy for a couple years.
I'll keep Buddy in my prayers.
Hugd,Michelle


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Claudia, my prayers are with both you and Buddy. Bless your heart. I do hope that Jackie's (jmm) feedback can help you. Jackie is a smart cookie ... so, hopefuly, her link to the vet college and advice for a second opinion will greatly help.

Warm hugs for you and sweet Buddy.


----------



## CVW (Jun 15, 2010)

I came home from work to spend more time with Buddy, I can see in his eyes that he's suffering and in pain. Another call from the vet said he'll probably go into kidney failure as his enzyme levels are so high. He has also tested positive for liptospirosos (sp?). It just breaks my heart to know that he's suffering, I feel that the last two years have been so tough for him with suffering from SARDS and being blind. In my heart I think I've known for a few weeks that the inevitable would happen. It was pouring here this afternoon and I sat in front of the fireplace after our walk with him and prayed. I just can't prolong this for selfish reasons, I have to do right by my dog.
I think my best friend is telling me that his time is up and he's ready to go.
Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. This is the toughest decision I've ever had to make. Buddy has been my baby for 8 years and we have been through so much together.
I will be with him holding him when it's time, I just hope it's peaceful and that he won't suffer from the injection.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Claudia:

I am so very sorry to hear this. My heart is breaking for you right now. Please know that your SM friends are here for you.

Maggie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Claudia - I'm so sorry. I have a lump in my throat thinking of what Buddy has gone through. :smcryoor baby, he just wanted to love and be loved and indeed he has done that. As so many members here have said, "They will let you know." It sounds like Buddy is letting you know it's time to let go. You are indeed doing this for him and if you feel he's in pain and going into renal failure, the time is close. I know you will be holding him and telling him how special he is and that he won't have to suffer anymore and can be free. You've been such a devoted parent and we are all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awww I am so sad about sweet Buddy ! I wish you peace and comfort . You are a very good doggy mama and your doing everything you can for Buddy .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am really sorry :grouphug: :crying:


----------

